# Best belly bands for toy available online in Canada ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Now it's confirmed, Merlin pees from anxiety when I leave him alone; he takes off his belly band, so it's of no use ! 

In my area, pretty incredible but there are no belly bands to buy anywhere. The one is bought is not very good, the material is too stiff, it's like corduroy, and Merlin takes it off easily now.

So I need to get some ASAP. Anybody has a brand they like for toys and knows where to get them in Canada ?

Thanks !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Now it's confirmed, Merlin pees from anxiety when I leave him alone; he takes off his belly band, so it's of no use !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that often a belly band that fits a boy when he is standing up will slide right off when he lays down.
I believe that I have seen online and also on eBay a type of belly band that has a top on it almost like a harness to prevent it from sliding down the body.
Another option would be to put a regular belly-band on and then put a well fitted jumpsuit over it to keep it from sliding off. I highly recommend the cotton jumpsuits from Dressed to the Knines for fitting the poodle build quite well, or you could try to get some cheap cotton pj's from China on eBay, the only problem being that you might have to wait a month for them to come and their sizing is crazy.
Unless it isn't sliding off and he has actually figured out how to un-Velcro it? If that's the case then all hope is lost...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I believe that often a belly band that fits a boy when he is standing up will slide right off when he lays down.
> I believe that I have seen online and also on eBay a type of belly band that has a top on it almost like a harness to prevent it from sliding down the body.
> Another option would be to put a regular belly-band on and then put a well fitted jumpsuit over it to keep it from sliding off. I highly recommend the cotton jumpsuits from Dressed to the Knines for fitting the poodle build quite well, or you could try to get some cheap cotton pj's from China on eBay, the only problem being that you might have to wait a month for them to come and their sizing is crazy.
> Unless it isn't sliding off and he has actually figured out how to un-Velcro it? If that's the case then all hope is lost...


Yes, he undoes the velcro by pulling on the material...

I like the idea of the jumpsuit but it's not practical when you're in a hurry to leave for work. I think there are some that you just put on like underwear, so he would have no grip to take it off.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I sympathize with your problem. I don't have a solution to suggest. Do you think you should change Merlin's name to Houdini?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Yes, he undoes the velcro by pulling on the material...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the jumpsuit but it's not practical when you're in a hurry to leave for work. I think there are some that you just put on like underwear, so he would have no grip to take it off.



They actually make dog disposable diapers. But I fear that you would have trouble finding something with elastic that is a good fit with a poodle's narrow waist and high tuck-up.
Actually, when you and he are accustomed to putting a jumpsuit on and off though, it might take 20 seconds tops to put it on. Taylee, who I had to clip down on the body with a number 40 because of her allergies just about lived in them, so trust me, I know. 20 seconds to put it on, 5 seconds for me to take it off her. But no zippers or Velcro, so it would be nearly impossible for the dog to remove it themselves.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

You do get really fast at the jumpsuit. Phoebe wore one the few days of winter we had to go out in because she was bald then. She hates them but she didn't get a choice.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what about a diaper style instead? i realize they're supposed to be for females, but who cares if he's home and it works? example on amazon: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Solution-Washable-Diapers-Small/dp/B0009YWIMU/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1456338283&sr=8-18&keywords=diaper+for+male+dogs+small[/ame]


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Forgive me please for not knowing as much about some of the dogs on here as many of you do, but how old is Merlin? Is there a reason you are sure it is anxiety instead of just housebreaking slip ups? Could you go back to crate training for a while? Or is he intact and just marking (so you could set up an ex-pen in the kitchen or something to keep him corralled)? Again, sorry if these answers are elsewhere on the board and I missed them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Granberry said:


> Forgive me please for not knowing as much about some of the dogs on here as many of you do, but how old is Merlin? Is there a reason you are sure it is anxiety instead of just housebreaking slip ups? Could you go back to crate training for a while? Or is he intact and just marking (so you could set up an ex-pen in the kitchen or something to keep him corralled)? Again, sorry if these answers are elsewhere on the board and I missed them.


It's okay. There is a long post about Merlin's anxiety. He is taking medication for it and I would say he is a pretty severe case of it. I got him six months ago and he was 16 months old. He has gotten better but not that much.

I am sure it's not a housebreaking problem because I have observed and analyzed his behavior for months before making that conclusion. It only happens when he is left alone, and he has done his business before me leaving him. Or when I change his routine and he doesn't know what to do with himself. For example, if I leave his crate door instead of closed, at night, he will pee on the floor. He is quite a challenging dog but I try not to stress over it too much, although sometimes difficult.

So I've decided that when I go back to work, he will stay in the den, door closed, belly band on. With his Chihuahua sister. This way there won't be the stress of coming home and having to search for hidden pee. And he'll have a happier mom...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> what about a diaper style instead? i realize they're supposed to be for females, but who cares if he's home and it works? example on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Soluti...3&sr=8-18&keywords=diaper+for+male+dogs+small


I've seen those but it would sadden me to have to put it on him. It looks much more annoying than just a simple belly band. I would really like to find a nice fitting one.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

As much as I hate to suggest it, but, PammiPoodle has had a lot of success with desensitizing her girls to anxiety. Her post is very detailed. Maybe something in there may help.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Dechi said:


> It's okay. There is a long post about Merlin's anxiety. He is taking medication for it and I would say he is a pretty severe case of it. I got him six months ago and he was 16 months old. He has gotten better but not that much.
> 
> I am sure it's not a housebreaking problem because I have observed and analyzed his behavior for months before making that conclusion. It only happens when he is left alone, and he has done his business before me leaving him. Or when I change his routine and he doesn't know what to do with himself. For example, if I leave his crate door instead of closed, at night, he will pee on the floor. He is quite a challenging dog but I try not to stress over it too much, although sometimes difficult.
> 
> So I've decided that when I go back to work, he will stay in the den, door closed, belly band on. With his Chihuahua sister. This way there won't be the stress of coming home and having to search for hidden pee. And he'll have a happier mom...


I saw a video once of the big dog (Golden?) with a camera filming what the dog did when his owner left for work, and it was so sad...it wouldn't be hard to convince me his whine was an anxious one. He didn't pee, but he definitely seemed anxious. I will look up the previous thread about Merlin's anxiety. You will have jewels in your crown for working so hard with him.

If you have a tile floor you can put an ex-pen, you could put your Chi in there with him, something that smells like you, etc., until you have had a chance to try out some belly bands to see if there are some you like. As for where to get them in Canada, can't help except for Ebay and Amazon are always my favorites.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Granberry said:


> I saw a video once of the big dog (Golden?) with a camera filming what the dog did when his owner left for work, and it was so sad...it wouldn't be hard to convince me his whine was an anxious one. He didn't pee, but he definitely seemed anxious. I will look up the previous thread about Merlin's anxiety. You will have jewels in your crown for working so hard with him.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a tile floor you can put an ex-pen, you could put your Chi in there with him, something that smells like you, etc., until you have had a chance to try out some belly bands to see if there are some you like. As for where to get them in Canada, can't help except for Ebay and Amazon are always my favorites.



Yes, you have a lot of sellers on eBay who make them, so maybe you could get someone to customize one for a better fit?
Thinking if was extra long, with extra Velcro so that it would Velcro all the way around the torso, he couldn't open it?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I have spent almost 2 hours looking for something adequate on the internet. There is this US company that makes the best diapers and belly bands, they're incredible, but unfortunately their smallest one is too big for Merlin. His waist is 10 inches so he would need something between 10-12 inches.

So I bought a pack of 2 Xsmall from Canada for 25$ including shipping. They seem well made and they have a huge unique velcro instead of 2 small velcro bands like on the belly band he has now. I am hoping it does the trick. If not, I'll have to look again.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Thanks for your help. I have spent almost 2 hours looking for something adequate on the internet. There is this US company that makes the best diapers and belly bands, they're incredible, but unfortunately their smallest one is too big for Merlin. His waist is 10 inches so he would need something between 10-12 inches.
> 
> So I bought a pack of 2 Xsmall from Canada for 25$ including shipping. They seem well made and they have a huge unique velcro instead of 2 small velcro bands like on the belly band he has now. I am hoping it does the trick. If not, I'll have to look again.



Yup, unfortunately sometimes you do have to try, try again. I often have to do that with my girls (the collection of stuff that I have that doesn't fit them right is way bigger than the stuff that they can actually use), and then there are the carry bags - OMG, I have spent the last 25 years of my life in search of the perfect bag. I don't even want to think about how many "almosts" I have stuffed away in every closet and storage spot.....


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Imknow what you mean, TP. So much money wasted to find the perfect fit ! Shopping online isn't easy when measurements count !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Imknow what you mean, TP. So much money wasted to find the perfect fit ! Shopping online isn't easy when measurements count !



I keep promising myself that I am going to sell it all on eBay, but then I think "wait, what if I get a smaller dog... What if Timi gains weight... Well I don't like that bag for the subway, but it would be good for an evening out, and that bag doesn't have enough pockets, but it would hold two poodles comfortably, and that bag has a lot of air, it would be good for a really hot day, and that bag would be good for a really cold day...and so on, you get the picture lol!


----------

